# Not really a nubie



## Deleted member 9215 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hi , I'm Dunk

Used to be on the site a few years ago but had to sell my beloved motorhome  
Decided to purchase a van and convert myself , not sure what kind yet ( probably MWB or LWB with mid or high roof )
 I believe Vauxhalls  and Renaults are galvanised ? We want a reasonably new 13 plate or newer with lowish   miles as i
intend to do lots of traveling in it.

P,S  Its good to be back 

Dunk


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Sep 24, 2019)

how did it change to nubie ???


----------



## Makzine (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello and welcome back


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome back,get the tools out.


----------



## colinm (Sep 24, 2019)

Ducato's are also galvanised.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 24, 2019)

So are Citroen relay


----------



## jeanette (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome back.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome 
It's early days but now that the kids are older we can have more freedom. 
Dunk


----------

